# Cat baths, a saga of



## krazykiwi (Oct 21, 2012)

A couple of nights ago I woke up to a cat running over my bed and a very distinctive and unpleasant smell. I popped the light on and there it was, on the floor thank goodness, a little poopsicle. Now neither of my cats have litter box issues, but they are both long haired, and as anyone with a long haired cat knows, sometimes there's a dangler or two, it's just a fact of life.

Being it was 2 A.M. and I was a little bleary eyed, I grabbed the only cat I could see in the room, and who happened to be licking at his bottom, that being great big orange boy Sune, and scooped him up. Probably surprised by a sudden 2 A.M. cuddle, he was awfullly happy, pushing his head up under my chin and chirping away like a whole nest full of baby birds. That stopped really soon, when I put the shower on and shoved his rear end under it!

So five minutes later, me and cat both now drenched, him yowling the house down and me wondering if I was about to lose a body part, but I couldn't see any offensive material hanging around so to speak. So I wrapped him up in a towel and tried to simultaneously contain his claws, comfort him and get the majority of the water off his rear.

It was right at this point we wandered back out into the hall... just as Sepideh went scooting past doing that wonderfully hilarious "my butt is dirty, I shall fix it with floor!" thing. I'm pretty sure if cats can smirk, that was what her face was doing too.

Yup, I'd just terrorised and tortured the wrong cat. And had to do it all over again with the right one.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

FUNNY! If nothing else it's a great story for your grandchildren!! Poor Sune! The good news is I'm very sure he will forgive you! Reminds me that I have to take Maddie in for a sani-trim!!!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

LMAO. I'm dying. heheehe thanks for the laugh!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

LOL. Well, at least you SAW it and didn't step in it. That's always a nice wake up call.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL!!!! too funny '...fix it with the floor' ROFL


----------



## krazykiwi (Oct 21, 2012)

Glad you got a chuckle out of it. And very glad I didn't step in it! Sune likes to leave me hairballs just out of view at the bottom of the stairs right where I'll step in them, but I've managed to avoid doing that with poops so far.

Sepideh is always the one that looks innocent too. Isn't that always the way?


----------

